# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Replication problem

## Paul

I am having a problem simply trying to set up replication between two servers to use as a test bed for converting from SQL Server 6.5 to SQL Server 7.  I&#39;ve set up the publishing and subscribing ok. The publisher server is also the distributor.  The logreader and sync tasks are fine. I am trying to do it with one table only and it nicely says this is subscribed and synced but if i try and run the replication task (-STEMPEST_UK4 -dSQL_TOS -pDEV_UK_1 -c1 -b100 -nSQL_TOS -i2000 -t0 -q0) it fails with the history revealing this message:-

28000[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server] Login failed

Does anyone know why ????

Help much appreciated

Paul

----------

